# Parallels 17 install freebsd error



## patricksheu (Aug 12, 2022)

I install the freebsd to the Parallels 17，when it open it show Error cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua: no such file or directory.
I use intel macbook pro.
How do i fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2022)

Chapter 22. Virtualization
					

Virtualization software allows multiple operating systems to run simultaneously on the same computer




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## patricksheu (Aug 12, 2022)

I have association the CD-ROM, it still display this error.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2022)

If I recall correctly in some cases it takes a little longer for the CD to initialize, too long for the installer and it just errors out. What happens if you just type `boot`?


----------



## patricksheu (Aug 13, 2022)

It'll be stuck on this screen.


----------

